# lepard gecko



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thinking bout getting one or a couple...would a 20 gallon be ok for them???


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Great for them. But I'm not a gecko expert...wait for J_Burf on this one.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

what is the best place to get a gechco...sorry about my spelling


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

get maybe 2 juevenile, from a respected pet dealer in your area, NOT petco or Petsmart, they are overpriced and sick animals


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Keeping 2 geckos in a 20 gal should be fine for life...BUT make sure you buy a male and female, since the males are highly territorial and will fight, sometimes to death.

I have one myself, theyre great lizards, easy to keep, cheap (dont need any UV lights) and have good personalities.

Have fun


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Oh yeah, as for places to look, they're are a lot of good breaders on kingsnake.com


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thanks alot i wil not be ording any till august


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

since i do plan on getting a male and female from that kingsnake.com...
i need to know where to go to find out all the basics i need..exzample...foood light bedding water temp mostier wht is bad for them and a setup for breeding...how long till adults


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Balsai, Michael, 1993. "Leopard Geckos" in Reptile & Amphibian Magazine, Mar/Apr. 1993.

Thorogood and Whimster, 1979. "The Maintenance and Breeding of the Leopard Gecko as a Laboratory Animal" in International Zoo Yearbook: Reptiles, Vol. 19, pp. 74-78.

Tremper, Ron, 1980. "Care Sheet Leopard Gecko".

Good reading!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

anybody here on p-fury breed lepard geckos??? again sorry if spelling is wrong


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Great for them. But I'm not a gecko expert...wait for J_Burf on this one.


wow, first time i've ever been requested!!!!

THIS is a good site to get some quick, accurate info about all species of gecko. There are lots of species of gecko out there so have a look round before you decide on definately getting a leopard gecko.

i'm not knocking kingsnake but there will probably be easier ways of getting a gecko. As leo's are fairly common, there is a good chance of a local pet store being able to put you in touch with a local breeder/supplier.

I've been meaning to write a profile on them for this site for ages, I think i'll probably to it tomorow evening, but in the meantime, just follow the link. You should be able to find everything there.

Here's my little beastie!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

well i live here in the usa and the local petshops do not take care of there animals! i do not want to buy from them.. so does and one no of a good breeder here around indianapolis indiana


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

buy the way nice animal I_BURF


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

irate said:


> well i live here in the usa and the local petshops do not take care of there animals! i do not want to buy from them.. so does and one no of a good breeder here around indianapolis indiana


 You may be better off going to a reptile show. You can buy geckos at a reptile show for a fraction of their retail price. What's more there will be hundreds (if not thousands) to choose from of all color morphs instead of the few normal-colored individuals that a store may carry.

Here is an events schedule. It appears the most immediate show in IN will be July 31.
http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Good call bullsnake









I wish there were more reptile shows here in the UK. There are none around where I live


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thankyou for the help! can u have 2 female and 1 male? in a 20 gallon
is peat moss or a type of potting soil a good substrate?
where do i put the heating pad under the tank or in the tank?
i want to give them a good natural look so they will breed. after they lay eggs to i keep them in there or put them in a seprate container?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

What size footprint has the tank got? As long as you have pkenty of hiding places you should be ok with 2 females and a male.

Do you know about humid hides?

If you are getting youngsters, you should use papers towels for a substrate. This is because there is no risk of impaction and its is very easy to change when it gets soiled. When they are adults, you should ideally carry on using towels but it doesnt look very nice







Instead, I use sand but make sure it has very fine granules.

I dont really know what to advise about wether you should get juveniles or adults. If you get juveniles, it will mean that the geckos will be able to grow up with each other, establish a pecking order and hopefuly get along ok. You will also get to see all the changes in colouration as they grow up. The problem with this is that it is very hard to accurately sex a leo at young ages, which could result in you not getting your desired 2 females/1 male.

As far as heating goes, i'd use a heat lamp rather than a mat. This is because it is much easier to control a constant temperature and is a more natural source of heat. You could use a mat if you wanted though. Just put it under the substrate. What ever method you decide to use, make sure you have a good thermostat and monitor the temperature regularly. UV lights aren't neccessary for this species.

Feed your gecko with a variety of insects (crickets, mealworms, waxworms, cockroaches etc...) but make sure they are all well gut-loaded and dusted in a calcium powder. This calcium is especially important for gravid females.

I'll let someone else explain the breeding process as I have no first hand experience in this and I probably wont be able to explain it very well.

This probably makes no sence at all but i'm tired and in a hurry, so forgive any mistakes!!
I'll add more as i think of things, but ask away if you have any more questions.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thx for the reply im now going to copy all of this so i have it


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

and no i do not know wht humid hides are and footprint


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ur gecko is bad ass J_BURF


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

the footprint is just the length times the width of the tank.

For a humid hide, use a plastic container with something that will hold moisture will in the bottom. I use paper towels but you could use vermiculite or moss. Then cut a hole in the top of the tub. This will create a humid place for the gecko to go when shedding its skin. Without this humidity it will have problems shedding properly and could end up with old skin left on its toes, nose or the tip of its tail. If you are having three gecko's, i would suggest having four of these hides in the tank. They will each claim there own hide then you can remove the one that isnt being used.

Have you thought about what colour morph you will be getting?


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

20 GALLON WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

irate said:


> well i live here in the usa and the local petshops do not take care of there animals! i do not want to buy from them.. so does and one no of a good breeder here around indianapolis indiana


 wtf?







! I live in sothern cali and i have a great LPS and it takes real good care of there animals....They also take care of there customers......I take that comment personal


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

leos rule


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

stop with the smileys man


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

sorry ill keep to 4 or less sorry again


----------

